# Humble Book Bundle Cybersecurity eBooks



## asteriskRoss (Jul 23, 2017)

Sysadmins and developers alike may be interested in a bundle of security eBooks available to buy from Humble Bundle until 31 July.  Highlights for me are "Security Engineering" by Ross Anderson and "Applied Cryptography" by Bruce Schneier though there are a least two that may feel rather behind current software: "Web Application Hacker's Handbook" was published in 2011 and "Malware Analyst's Cookbook" was published in 2010.  Disclaimer: I'm not associated in any way with Humble Bundle or Wiley.

The link below chooses the FreeBSD Foundation as one of the selected charities though you can choose one of your own.  You'll need to adjust the allocation of your money to your satisfaction.

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/cybersecurity-wiley?charity=21807


----------

